# DeJUR Versatile II Photo enlarger



## JettBrown

Does anyone know anything about the DeJUR Versatile II? I bought one at a local antiques shop. It came with a 35mm carrier. All I can find it's late '40s or early '50s from what I have read online. But besides that and now knowing the company is gone, I know nothing. I seen one in rough condition on ebay trying to be sold for $100. Think $25 was a good deal or know how well these enlargers perform. I'll upload some pics of it when I get home.


----------



## compur

DeJur-Amsco wasn't really a manufacturer.  They were more an importer of photo equipment which they put their name on.  They sold a lot of 8mm movie cameras via camera & department stores in the 1950s plus some still cameras and enlargers, etc.  It's good that it came with a negative carrier because finding one would be difficult.

The good news is a photo enlarger is a pretty simple device and if it is in good condition and if you put a good lens on it, it should produce decent results. But, I wouldn't put any more money into the DeJur. Excellent enlargers are available at low cost these days so you'd be better off getting, say, an Omega, Beseler or other top brand enlarger. These are likely to be much better made and are much easier to find accessories for.  If you look you can usually find one at very low cost.  Sometimes even free.


----------



## JettBrown

Here is a link to my set on flickr.


----------



## Derrel

Nice short set of pics! I love the build and design of those old 1950's products!!


----------



## JettBrown

Thanks, I thought I would share it. Thought the pics turned out okay.


----------



## compur

Wow!  Museum quality!

Since it's in such nice condition you might want to just go ahead and use it if the lens is decent.


----------



## JettBrown

That was my plan to use it. And the lens seems to be a decent one (I'll go see what it has and post it later). I am trying to get supplies together to make a basic functioning darkroom. And I thought it was a nice enlarger for it's age for $25.


----------



## Derrel

It has a Rodenstock OMEGAR lens...50mm f/4.5...which is a pretty low-value lens these days, worth about $15-$20. Not a great enlarger lens by any means, but if it's clean and haze-free, it ought to work. I would agree with you--for its age, that puppy looks CLEAN!


----------



## Proteus617

JettBrown said:


> That was my plan to use it. And the lens seems to be a decent one (I'll go see what it has and post it later). I am trying to get supplies together to make a basic functioning darkroom. And I thought it was a nice enlarger for it's age for $25.



Don´t get crazy.  I´m in the process of doing the same thing.  My bathroom window is covered with a sheet of cardboard and gaff tape.  The enlarger will sit on a stand in the corner, covered in plastic when not in use.  I have a board that goes over a part of the bathtub that will be my working surface for trays and chems.


----------



## olsonref

I have a dejur versatile II enlarger that I purchased in 1951 for $109 -- a large sum at that time for a high school kid. It has a 2 1/4 x 3 1/4 carrier and a 3 1/4" f/4.5 lens. I also have a 1951 Montgomery Ward Photo catalog with details on this unit.


----------



## ksteep

I Found mine at a SPCA thrift store for $5.00 in great shape. I've never used it but I plan on doing so. Good luck to you and plz post some pic's of your photos.


----------

